# Line Guide Repair



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a 7' H Falcon rod that has a missing line guide insert. I suppose I could super glue a replacement insert into the guide??? Or should I have the line guide replaced???


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Replace the guide


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Get it replaced.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well , alright then. I'll have the guide replaced.

Many thx...


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

If you're in Pcola. Have Tight Lines do it.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I sent Tight Lines (on this forum) a PM and received no reply. Can you provide me some good contact info???

Many thx...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I think the user "penn 10/0" works there. If not you can google thier number or just stop
By the store.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Then Tight Lines is a place??? I guess I don't get out much. I order most all my tackle from Abu Garcia.

Thx...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I think the user "penn 10/0" works there. If not you can google thier number or just stop
> By the store.


Yeah, that's JC. 

OP, if you need his number let me know. I'd definitely take your rod there or to Pompano Joe's.


----------

